# Sentra ECU



## Guest (Jun 20, 2002)

Hey 
does anyone know good the JWT ECU's are?
im looking for any option to change the stock one...
ive got heders and full exhaust and a cai.
if anyone has any options or suggestions im open to listen

MiKe


----------



## peter96 (May 4, 2002)

They are good. 

What do you want from the mod?
Are you looking for big HP?
Then cams will give you more of a gain than the ECU.

What the ECU provides (for the SE-R) is a better map (2-5hp), higher rev limit, and removes the top speed governer. It also seems to get rid of the 'good day/bad day' way the stock ecu cars tend to run and improves throttle response.

It can also be upgraded if you go beyond bolt ons.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2002)

thats pretty much what im looking for cuz the damn rev limiter and the governer is killing me...
so im not sure wether to get the cams and or a hks speed limiter remover, or just get the jwt ecu


----------



## peter96 (May 4, 2002)

I don't think the HKS unit will work with the Nissan ECU. The only way I can see it working would have you cutting the ecu harness and driving around with a MIL all the time. Both are bad, especially if you still have a warranty on your car.

The cams won't get rid of the limits, but you will reach them much sooner.

I understand completely about the rev limiter, but the only time the top speed limiter bothers me is on the race track.


----------



## Crono1321 (Jun 8, 2002)

Yeah I don't understand..when are you reaching over 100mph on a daily basis? While JWT is top of the line no doubt, I would recommend finishing some of your bolt ons, and buying some JWT s4 cams. Also, if you are looking for a cheap ass mod, buy a G20 ecu. These will plug into your car, raise the rev limit to 7500rpms, and remove the speed limiter. This is a cheap alternative, usually around $100, and you don't have to send jwt your ecu for a month or...three. Also, this way you will have your stock one just sitting around to send to JWT when you are going to make the plunge. Also..if you are looking for another cheap mod that will make your car noticeably faster, get a 1991-1992 se-r INTAKE cam. This boosted my cars hp around 8 with my intake and exhaust. The 91 cam will give you that boost in upper end come 5000 rpms. um...I'm assuming you have a Sentra SE-L or 200sx se-r right?

Ju§tin


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2002)

i wish i have a xe... i know it sucks...
i have the 1.6 so im not sure if the g20 ecu is gonna work on my ride.... but thats a good idea 
im looking for something like that... oh yea... what other bolt ons would u suggest?
thanks
MiKe


----------



## Crono1321 (Jun 8, 2002)

I think sr20 cams will work in a ga16 engine. Although now that I think about it, they probably won't. I haven't really looked over the ga16 like I have the sr20. I know pretty much everything that will and will not fit my se-r. I DO know that you can get an se-r throttle body though. Although this probably wouldn't help much, it is good for around 3-4 horsepower. Also, I know that you can get some underdrive pulleys from UR. I'm not sure if JWT makes cams for the ga16 though. Your best bet is that if you are actually serious about speed, just go ahead and spend like 500 on an sr20de and swap it into your car. This will probably cost you like $1500-$2000 total though. For a little more you can upgrade even more to an sr20det. You can advance your timing also. This is a cheap mod that helps many people. I'm probably forgetting stuff though, so anyone feel free to chime in. Oh yeah! Get an aluminum spoiler! I hear those are good for at least 10hp!!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

about the only thing that can swap between the cars is the tb... the cams will not swap.


----------



## Crono1321 (Jun 8, 2002)

Thanks james, glad you could clear that up. What about a MAF swap? Does anyone even make cams for the ga16?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

oh yeah that too... with everything you need JWT to modify ecu

and JWT has their new cams too for the GA16DE


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

jwt reporograms 95-97 sentra ecus, so could thy be able to modify my 99s? would a 97s ecu re mappedwork in my 99 ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2002)

thanks for all the good advise...
i called jwt to find out about the ecu and they told me that right now they mod 95 and ithink 98 ecu's for the sentra's that are 1.6 they prob have them all for the sr...
if u call they could prob tell you...
oh yeah im getting a 40 foot spoiler to ad 40hp and im just running down to the shop and putting altezzas on my ride...
dont tell anyone but just that mod alone gives u like 20 horses!
j/k


MikE


----------



## Crono1321 (Jun 8, 2002)

Thats cool. Glad to hear JWT can mod your ga16. Sorry to tell you though, but your secret is out. Niss200sxgtr is hot on your tail looking for lights and aluminum spoilers! He has those indiglo needles too. Those add another 5, don't forget!!!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Crono1321 said:


> *I think sr20 cams will work in a ga16 engine. Although now that I think about it, they probably won't. I haven't really looked over the ga16 like I have the sr20 I'm not sure if JWT makes cams for the ga16 though. Your best bet is that if you are actually serious about speed, just go ahead and spend like 500 on an sr20de and swap it into your car. This will probably cost you like $1500-$2000 total though. For a little more you can upgrade even more to an sr20det. You can advance your timing also. This is a cheap mod that helps many people. I'm probably forgetting stuff though, so anyone feel free to chime in. Oh yeah! Get an aluminum spoiler! I hear those are good for at least 10hp!!  *


No SR20 cams will not work in a GA16...Yes JWT makes GA16DE Cams... You guys really need to take a look at Nissan Performance Mag more often... All the answers to these questions can be found there if you look through the issues. Just last month we did a whole story on the GA16 cams... Also read the Technical Section on Sentra.net...

Yes JWT has GA16 ECU's and NO a SR20 ECU will not work on a GA... 

If you own a GA16 read Project 200SX... 

With the new Hotshot Turbo kit for the GA, the SR20 swap is no longer your only choice...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

rios said:


> *jwt reporograms 95-97 sentra ecus, so could thy be able to modify my 99s? would a 97s ecu re mappedwork in my 99 ? *


YES


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Crono1321 said:


> *Thanks james, glad you could clear that up. What about a MAF swap? Does anyone even make cams for the ga16? *


A MAF swap is a waste, unless you go turbo


----------



## Crono1321 (Jun 8, 2002)

But if he has nothing else to do it is none-the-less a start, right? I agree though, if you aren't getting a crazy amount of air in through the MAF already, then this will probably do you no good, same for the T/B.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2002)

over this weekend one my friends had mentioned nos...
im willing to go that way... but i was wondering on my current mods whats the most i could spray without really messing up my engine? 


mods CAI, Pacesetter Heders, Custom Exhaust 2.4" pipe.


----------



## peter96 (May 4, 2002)

If you are going to do NOS, do it right, with proper engine management, safeties, and two valves.

Doing it right will not be cheap. Anyone who says so probably didn't include the cost of a new motor in their total cost.

I would do the cams and ecu first. They're on all the time, the only thing you would need to refill would be the gas tank.

If you become a HP junkie, then skip the NOS and go straight to turbo.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

what do cams actually do? what kinda gains could i expect from them? are they only effective on a modded engine??.....


----------



## Crono1321 (Jun 8, 2002)

Performance cams have bigger lobes which bring air into the engine head and force it out. Needless to say bigger lobes allow more air to be routed, giving you a VTEC effect once in the proper powerband. With just my intake cam I noticed a huge difference. It was a new car. Two cams is twice the fun. Four cams are just....well pointless 

Ju§tin


----------



## tixbomber (Apr 8, 2003)

...


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 12, 2003)

*JWt ECU 1.6 se*

JWT DOES NOT modify 96 ECU's!!!
False Advertising!!!
I spoke with a rep and they want you to convert to a 96 obdI 
ECU (which will fail your emissions on a 97 car, so keep the OG
ECU)
I didn't go for it (too much hassle, money...) Get the turbo first
anyway!
I don't know if these nissan "experts" are just scared to touch
OBDII or if they really just can't "hack it".
Maybe nissan would sue them or something....anyway I can't
figure it....they're missing out on $$$ that someone else will get
if they can crack it or mod it first i.e. NISMO launch next month 
in North America (I'll start there and go to superchip or someone else if all else fails) (save for the hotshot turbo kit if JWT is on your list put them at/with the turbo install.)

JWT sucks quad exhaust!!!


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

But if they TOLD you to convert to a 96 ECU, why are you stating that they dont modify the 96 ECU?

On a related note, wasn't there some law that stated that modifying ECUs on newer cars was now illegal? I know I heard or read it somewhere, but dont know if the law was passed.

Oh yeah....and I had spoken to the guy who does my emissions testing about swapping the ecu, and he said that I would still pass as long as I dont get a CEL or have higher emissions levels.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 12, 2003)

*ECU upgrade*

No.
Nope.
No way.

JWT does not re-prog the 97 or any above on the B14 body.
Only the listed model year 91?-96, I know it says 97 too but that was the transition to OBDII and they won't mod OBDII so 97+ ecu's are not avail for the B14 sentra/200sx GA16DE.
I spoke with them at length regarding this because I wanted the 97 200sx se 1.6L GA16DE upgraded ECU for my 97 manual B14, alas, no luck. 

On a good note I did ream them for advertising this falsely when it is not available and today I see it's still listed that way so go ahead and sue them for false advertisement, I may look into it tomorrow. They have been notified of the inconsistency so now it's their falt it's listed that way as they are aware 97 is OBDII but say they will mod it in the list then when you call it's a no. so just call and complain!!!

I also reamed them for being so-called "ECU experts" that can't mod an OBDII computer. SOME EXPERTS! Even the "experts" at JET can modify OBDII and there is no law stopping them. Guess they think we won't pay for GA ECU's? even though many more were produced than SR ECU's? 

My new opinion of JWT is not "expert" but idiot, period.
We will go to others and the demand will be filled eventually, I may just get the JET mod but nobody responds to my questions there either. No response=no sale. 

Stayin' tuned....... [email protected]

P.S. Can we say stand-alone nissan ecu?
Can NISMO fill the ECU void for sentra's
Anybody want my money?
Mod my ECU!!!!
Answer my questions!

If anyone hear's different please let me know....


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 12, 2003)

*Legallity (spelled wrong? 1L or 2?)*

Sorry, I meant 97'....
And yes you will fail because the port on OBDI is different than that for OBDII (hence the necessity of obdII coversion for "universal compatibility")

When the tech goes to plug the thingy for OBDII into the 96 OBDI port it won't fit.... this means you fail emissions, and will need to re-install the original ECU and run it through a drive cycle and then return and pay your fee again.
He/she will also say "gee that's funny this year should be OBDII, have you tampered with your emissions system?" at which point you should say "ahh no that's how I got it" and leave to go home and put the original in, if you remember how. Now you get to dirve back to the testing center, wait in line again, and hope the drive cycle was completed so your ECU won't throw a code.

As far as it being illeagal to mod an ECU at all on "newer cars"
"that law" is pretty non-specific so I don't know which law it was you are speaking of (we have lots of laws here in america the beautifull) Then I would have to say no because JWT, JET, Superchips etc.... are all still in business.....duh.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

uhm... don't use the words JWT and JET in the same sentence... that's blasphemy... JWT is God.

Chip modding isn't really illegal, but anything that changes your emissions in Cali is... go figure.

^^^that idea is pretty good... I guess it should be SOP to keep both boxes.


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

what ecu will fit in a 1.6 harness ca18det?sr20det?


----------



## Texas96Sentra (Apr 10, 2003)

How much is JWT charging these days to re-prog a 96 ecu? you have to send it in and then how long are you out of a ride for?


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 12, 2003)

anyone seen any ecu stuff (not a change-out) for 97-99 sentra's that are OBDII? Are they ever gonna mod it? I guess not so JET and Superchip are my only choice to remove the limiters and re-map the fuel etc.... I guess I could always cut the VSS wire or put it on a switch and then re-set the code with my scanner after getting home or before emissions? anyone done this already?
is the car still drivable when the ECU has no VSS input? i.e. will I be able to shift? I know it's not a good idea but the top limit is killing me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I got up to 125 or 127 only because my tires are way oversize on 18 inch Konig rims and the car thinks it's going slower than it really is! 
My gear ratio is even better with these monsters! not worse......
My GPS gives me real speed so I use it as the speedo and don't really need the speedo on the car so cutting the vss wont "blind me" to my vehicle speed altogether. I just can't wait for a mod anymore thought a switch would work (I know it will set a code but wtf I will be flying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 99Stealthy (Jul 27, 2003)

i have NOT seen any ECU's for 97-99 sentras for OBDII. however i saw a 99 sentra with a 95 ECU thinga majiggey at the Mossy meet this year. i spoke with the owner ---his first name is Martin or something--- and i don't know how he did it. his car is phenomenal.
lol dantheman is going nucking futs. yeah 18 inchers will slow you down big time. what other mods u have? post them.

JWT is charging like $700+ for the reprog ECU's. i spoke with them a few months ago about my 99, and they said that they will probably NEVER make one for my car.  they'll probably be concentrating on the spec v's now......

of course, i live in CA and if it REALLY IS illegal now for ECU modding, i'm not even going to consider doing it. too much hassle.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 12, 2003)

*ECU*

OK so JWT will never make 97-99 B14 ecu mod's.
Of course I knew this when the specV ecu came out.
They tend to mod the cars that don't need it anyway, i.e. the 300zx TT and 350z etc..... 
Our "lowly" 4 cylinder in-between model-year cars will never be modded by them. They are not for the performance enthusiast, only for the rich sports-car owners of the world. 
Ok JWT=God like your mom=the virgin mother mary.
nuff said bout' that. 
God would be able to mod a 97 ECU, especially if he advertised that he would (but then said I don't, even though that's how it's advertised, i.e. JWT).
My only question is, is that false advertisement or what?

Why JWT ignores 97-99 B14 ecu's is really the question.
Why would a so-called "expert" nissan programmer not be able to program a 97 nissan?
Oh yeah, don't say not enough demand...many more 1.6l b14's than any other nissan on the road. 
Maybe they just can't meet the demand, I hear there's already a waiting list to get your 350z ecu etc... and you will be without an ECU for weeks!!! 
I don't call that service.

JET will remove limits and mail it back the next day for alot less $
And they can do the mod at least, which is more than "god" can do. hehe
(there, they aren't in the same sentence) 

I will never say/call/buy JWT again.
Done.


----------



## 99Stealthy (Jul 27, 2003)

dantheman,

as far as i have seen and known, JWT has always advertised that their ECU's are up to 1996 only. i cannot say anything negative about JWT, they are one of the VERY FEW aftermarket companies that support Nissan cars.
Besides, think about it: if you were a business (whose partial goal always includes making more profit, just like any other business), wouldn't you produce products towards the "hottest" cars out there? ie; SPEC-V, 350Z, MAXIMA, ALTIMA 3.5..etc. 
I doubt for example, Mazda aftermarket would prioritize Proteges over RX-7's!

yeah it's frustrating for a lot of us, but i guess we can always acquire a 1995-1996 200SX SE-R or a 1991-94 Sentra SE-R. Nissan aftermarket is kinda bleak it seems at least for our cars, and maybe you are right and they CANNOT meet the demand for our cars' ECUs, which only goes back to the time they DO and would rather have use for: "the hot nissan cars".
i have no experience with JET's products or services. can't comment.

it goes to say, if an individual was truly into modding then when choosing a car it may be best to think about the manufacturer's aftermarket support before the actual car itself. like Hondas,VW,etc. Sad but true. sigh. next time round i think i'll research the aftermarket support first!

anybody else have an opinion on this??


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 12, 2003)

*Aftermarket*

Yeah, the aftermarket never seems to wanna pep-up the cars that need it.
Too bad, life would be much more fun if every car could get up a hill with a little umph ya know?
Next time I'll do it right and check the aftermarket more, probablly wind up with a 350Z if the reliability looks good after the first model year.
Hate to wind up with a Honda or VW but sure would be easy to turbo and re-program. Maybe I'll just get an ECU programmer myself as I plan to own cars for the rest of my life and probablly tinker just as long.


----------

